# Frage zu Diablo 3 Co-op modus



## schnarri (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ist der Mehrspieler-Coop-Modus in Diablo 3 mit dem Dungeonbrowser in Spielen wie WoW, etc. vergleichbar?
Das heißt: kann ich ohne Probleme per Zufall andere Spieler finden und mit denen Spielen? Oder ist das nur für Leute gedacht, die ich persönlich kenne, also ohne Suche-Tool?

Was meint Ihr generell: wenn man auf ein Single-Player-Spiel keine Lust hat, lohnt es sich trotzdem Diablo 3 zu kaufen nur für den Coop-Modus??

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Sassicaia (15. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube der CO-OP Mode funktioniert ähnlich/gleich dem in Diablo2.

Du erstellst ein Spiel in Diablo3, kannst diesem einen Namen und ein PSW geben und anderen diese Daten mitteilen.
Bis zu 4 Spieler können dann in diesem Spiel gemeinsam auf den Kriegspfad gehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

die leute die du kensnt, sehen einfach da du in nem spiel bist (weil freunde) und joinen


----------



## Azddel (15. Mai 2012)

Freunde können deinem Spiel direkt über die Freundesliste beitreten.

Ansonsten kannst du einfach einem öffentlichen Spiel beitreten und wirst dann zufälligen Spielern zugeordnet. Gleichsam kannst du dein eigenes Spiel öffentlich machen und auf Verstärkung warten.


----------

